

Tim Bray talks about Persona - AndrewDucker
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/08/28/FC4-Persona

======
ozten
Here are a few clarifications and an answer
[https://ozten.com/psto/2013/08/29/fc4-persona-
questions/](https://ozten.com/psto/2013/08/29/fc4-persona-questions/)

------
AndrewDucker
I think he has a very good point about the verification.

It is completely pointless Mozilla flying a big flag about how amazing it is
that Persona is decentralised while it is absolutely tied to Mozilla servers.

Once the verification is decentralisable you can make the case that any
remaining centralisation is because Google/Microsoft/Whoever aren't hosting
their own IDP. But at the moment them doing so wouldn't make it decentralised
- because Mozilla are still told about every single site you visit. But at the
moment it makes them look hypocritical.

~~~
wmf
I don't see why you can't do your own verification today, although you'll have
to track future protocol changes.

